# Hudson, WI - Question about plow mounts



## Burbguy3 (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm just needing some thoughts from those of you who have set up plows, or have maybe even built a custom plow mount in the past.









I recently picked up a Western 6.5' Western Ultramount that I plan on mounting to the front of a '99 Jeep Wrangler. I don't believe Western ever made an Ultramount plow mount for the TJ Jeeps, so I'm needing to build a mount for this vehicle.

The plow came with the individual truck side mounts (for a Dodge Dakota) as well as the two "receivers", so I just need to figure out how to attach the mounts to the vehicle. That part isn't the problem, I'm fine with fabrication.

The question is about plow geometry. I've heard that the plow A-frame needs to be level with the ground when mounted to the vehicle. Is this the only concern with regards to figuring out the geometry of the mounts? I'd hate to build the mount, then have to rebuild it because something is off with the plow's geometry.

Any thoughts you have are greatly appreciated!


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Western publications should have all of the specs in them for you

http://library.westernplows.com/default.asp?cat=826


----------



## Burbguy3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks Seville. I never guessed that Western had documentation for a "universal fit" set up. This has all of the info that is needed to mock up the mounts. Thanks for your help!

http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/76895.01_040118.pdf


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

We call that attack angle. Not sure if it's in the info Seville posted, but you can adjust the height of the ultramounts on the plow side framing. It's a chore to do it though. If it's in that info already I apologize.


----------

